# Another 64 Super Sport



## schwinnderella (Jul 10, 2020)

Schwinn 1964 Super Sport, terra cotta, my favorite schwinn color. Almost all parts are wrong, most from a later Super Sport. It has a early serial, December 1963.


----------



## juvela (Jul 11, 2020)

-----

Reseda Boulevard where the shop was located is a major north-south commercial street.

Gets hot eno' in Northridge during the summer to melt tyres.

Reckon you have or know where to source the correct bits...

-----


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jul 11, 2020)

Nice!


----------

